# after 9 long months!!!!!



## jambobabe

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

https://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3791/dsc00302da3.jpg


----------



## bird24

wow congrats!!!! did you do anything different this month?xx


----------



## jolyn

Congrats - happy nine months!


----------



## Lois

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *pk*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrads!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## candice123

congrstulations!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations!!!


----------



## masi

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jambobabe

bird24 said:


> wow congrats!!!! did you do anything different this month?xx


Hi Bird, the only thing i done different this cycle was not to think about it and just BD when we felt like it and convinced myself that it wasnt our month hope that helps you in some way:hug:


----------



## coz

congrats xxxxxx


----------



## Samo

congratulations


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!


----------



## Isabella

Congrats!


----------



## Phexia

Yay! Congratulations :D


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to BFP announcements

Congrats :D


----------



## jambobabe

thanks wobbles sorry i put it in the wrong place oooppppsss lol


----------



## Michy

yay fantastic!!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Lu28

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations xXx


----------



## Carolina

this month is really shaping up to be a good one! congratulations have a happy and healthy 9 months! This is my 9th month ttc so youve really given me some encouragement! well done!:happydance:


----------



## loopylew

Carolina said:


> this month is really shaping up to be a good one! congratulations have a happy and healthy 9 months! This is my 9th month ttc so youve really given me some encouragement! well done!:happydance:


Me too!! thers a few girlies getting bfp's this month who have been ttc for a while, hope its my month as well :happydance:


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fein&waiting

congrats hun!


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance: congrats!


----------



## lucy-moo

Wooooo congratulations!!!


----------



## Carley

Congratulations, that's fantastic.


----------



## avistar

GREAT news!!! We are bfp sisters!!! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations. :happydance::happydance: Heres to a happy and health 9mths.


----------



## biteable

made up for you,many congratulations xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Ah, so there is light at the end of the tunnel.

It's always good to hear of someone's success after tying for so long.

Congratulations to you both and wishing you good health and every happiness.

:hug:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun


----------



## jambobabe

avistar said:


> GREAT news!!! We are bfp sisters!!! :hugs:



Thanks hunny:hug: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to sister:happydance:


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hun! Im so pleased for you...i know exactly how you feel...i tried for about a year and when i found out i was pregnant i cried with happiness...and now look im 37 weeks pregnant!!!...and now crying from the fear of giving birth...lol. Im really happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/123084j.gif


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## cinderella08

Congrats!!


----------



## Carley

CONGRATULATIONS!!! THAT'S FANTASTIC!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

